# salomon f22 or malamutes



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Malamute has quite a fan base in the freeride community.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm on my 2nd pair of Malamutes and love them. The first pair lasted 6 seasons, highly recommend them for big mtn freeride!


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

got malamutes for 2 seasons...look and feel as brand new...and that is not a bad thing


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd say malamutes or if you want something with a little bit more flex, pledges. Just bought a pair of pledges and they are the most comfortable boots I have ever worn, period.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They're both great boots. I'm a tried and true F22 wearer. They're the only boots I've found that even come close to fitting me and I still have to use J bars. Narrow heels suck! I have one pair that have about 100 days on them and they're still in great shape. I have another pair that's still sitting in the box new. I plan on using my old pair as my freestyle boots and my new pair as my freeride boots for the coming season.

Just go with the ones that fit you best.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd go Malamutes if you're planning on flat out freeriding.


----------

